
China builds strange elevated bus that straddles traffic - lando2319
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/2/12360620/china-TEB-elevated-straddling-bus-unveiled
======
trgx
It runs on rails, doesn't that make it a tram, not a bus? And it's only got
7ft of clearance. Still, pretty cool for a prototype.

------
lando2319
I've been following this thing for a while now I'm glad to see they're moving
forward. It's hard to dispute the logic of it, the ability to go over a
traffic jam is huge.

~~~
bmer
I suppose it can only run along routes that aren't crossed by flyovers, or
other bridge-like structures?

